# Bearded Dragon (Blue?)



## Justi

Hi, 

I am new to this site and looking at my first bearded dragon. I wanted something with colour rather than the normal plain type and found this fella foe £45 in a shop. Is it quite a rare colour and should he cost more than the others? Picture to follow


----------



## Justi

So how the hell do I upload a picture?


----------



## Justi




----------



## Justi

Justi said:


> image


Hear he is.....would he stay this colour as he gets older?


----------



## ryanking045

woah! is he on blue wood chips by any chance?


----------



## ljb107

Thats hilarious :lol2:


----------



## Goobs

Don't know anything about beardies sorry, just wanted to say WOW :mf_dribble:


----------



## Goobs

ljb107 said:


> Thats hilarious :lol2:


huh? Is that shopped or something?? am i an idiot lol :bash:


----------



## Justi

He really is that colour, I take it I should snap him up at £45?


----------



## Justi

ryanking045 said:


> woah! is he on blue wood chips by any chance?


No just yellow sand....I'm sure they would not have painted him....would they??lol


----------



## Justi

ryanking045 said:


> woah! is he on blue wood chips by any chance?


Hahahaha he was once on blue sand!!


----------



## awh

yea its just a normal that has been kept on blue sand 


would be great if it was the real thing though it would cost thousands to buy


----------



## addictedtoreptiles

if this is real which i doubt it because of the vibrant colour of blue i suggest they take him of blue sand:lol2:


----------



## scotty667

He'll change back to normal once he's shed.


----------



## jools

Never seen a beardie that colour. I would say that pic or beardie has been "adjusted" colour-wise. IF he really was that colour he would be worth thousands IMO.


----------



## Justi

addictedtoreptiles said:


> if this is real which i doubt it because of the vibrant colour of blue i suggest they take him of blue sand:lol2:


I think I will buy him, use blue sand......have the best looking dragon in town lol


----------



## MrJsk

:lol2:


----------



## jools

Oh yuck. Blue sand - how gross is that. Beardies are beautiful creatures - why would you want to dye them. Just like those horrible pics of dogs dyed pink.


----------



## MrJsk

Justi said:


> I think I will buy him, use blue sand......have the best looking dragon in town lol


In all seriousness though, id avoid the dyed sand.. :whip:



jools said:


> Oh yuck. Blue sand - how gross is that. Beardies are beautiful creatures - why would you want to dye them. Just like those horrible pics of dogs dyed pink.


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## happyfeet1988

Justi said:


> image


So how much do you want for him I want to buy him but I still have to check an see what this blue sand stuff they speaking on


----------



## happyfeet1988

MrJsk said:


> In all seriousness though, id avoid the dyed sand.. :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed :thumb:


Oh wait!!!! I read that wrong... What store did you purchase him from?? I would like to purchase one for myself


----------



## Ophexis

happyfeet1988 said:


> Oh wait!!!! I read that wrong... What store did you purchase him from?? I would like to purchase one for myself


This thread is over 3 years old. You may struggle to get a reply.


----------



## Justi

Ophexis said:


> This thread is over 3 years old. You may struggle to get a reply.


This was a while ago!! It was the blue sand bed that was staining his belly with that blue colour! He was in a reptile shop in Dunstable, can't remember the name now!


----------



## Ophexis

Justi said:


> This was a while ago!! It was the blue sand bed that was staining his belly with that blue colour! He was in a reptile shop in Dunstable, can't remember the name now!


I would hope after three years the little guy has found a nice home!  Did you buy him in the end?


----------



## MrJsk

happyfeet1988 said:


> Oh wait!!!! I read that wrong... What store did you purchase him from?? I would like to purchase one for myself


Why did you quote me? I wasn't the one who was buying him....


----------

